# SESC Camaquã 2018 on August 18 - 19, 2018 in Camaquã, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil



## Leon Schmidtchen (Jul 13, 2018)

The SESC Camaquã 2018 will take place on August 18 - 19, 2018 in Camaquã, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil. Check out the SESC Camaquã 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

